# Ghost shrimp or Prawn?



## Hipuks (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if you guys could give me a little help identifying this shrimp. I put a post over at the Badman's forum with pics of my tanks and the stuff that inhabits it, and one of the people over there told that what I thought was a Ghost Shrimp is not that, but a prawn. Here are some pictures of the shrimp/prawn.




























This is what the person told me, " Great pics! But I hate to inform you that is NOT a ghost shrimp, but hopefully you know that, it's a prawn of some sort. See the tiny pincers? Ghost shrimp don't have those. Just beware, most prawns are incidental predators."

So, is this true? Is it a Ghost Shrimp or a prawn? Any help would be appreciated.

Oh, and I figured since I'm asking you this, the least I could do is post a pic of my planted tank. Of course, it doesn't even compare to the stuff in here, but hey, even Takashi Amano had to start somewhere right?


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks similar to the american glass shrimp
http://www.petshrimp.com/glassshrimp.html


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

i have some of the same ones they are ghost shrimp, mines didnt start out looking like that either, i think its the diet. i have a pregnant one that have the black and white stripes like that also.


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah, ghost shrimp do have those same pincers. I have one and I've seen it. But I've never seen one with black stripes before...


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

The problem here is that there are so many shrimp that are referred to as “ghost shrimp”. The most common “Ghost Shrimp” in The US is the American Glass Shrimp (Palaemonetes paludosus). The shrimp in the picture, I do not think is the American Glass Shrimp(hard to say, it is possible), but it not a prawn. 

And by the way, every shrimp I own has claws! Even my Cherry Shrimp! Claw size and length of the arms is more of an indicator of prawns, not the presence of claws!


----------



## Hipuks (Mar 14, 2008)

When you search for pictures of Ghost Shrimp, you get some pictures looking like my shrimp. Could it be that they're actually some other species but they're widely sold as Ghost Shrimp? Actually, finding the species is not so important to me, as finding that it is a shrimp. I didn't want to have prawns in my tank.
I always thought my shrimp had a little too much color to be ghost shrimp, but I thought, maybe it was the diet. Well, as long as they're not very aggressive or predatory. I'm cool with them, whatever they are.


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> The problem here is that there are so many shrimp that are referred to as “ghost shrimp”. The most common “Ghost Shrimp” in The US is the American Glass Shrimp (Palaemonetes paludosus). The shrimp in the picture, I do not think is the American Glass Shrimp(hard to say, it is possible), but it not a prawn.


Says it all. Could be any species, common name Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

http://oddsnsods.camio.co.uk/node/6


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

those are ghost shrimp... see those red spots on its ant. there might or might not be 2 more on its tail... they tend to change color once they settle down in your aquarium, i have all kind of different color ones in my tank... from tiger looking white/grey/black stripe to grey to even crystal clear... and some of them even have some dots on it, almost looks like its got algae growing on it


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Again, stating "those are ghost shrimp" means nothing. Ghost Shrimp is a term given to MANY species of shrimp. It has the orange dots, but that is not an identifying feature in shrimp. Color and color patterns have very little to do with species description.


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

fine, i'll call it palaemonetes sp.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I will agree that it is a palaemonetes sp. of some sort. What species, I am not sure.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> I will agree that it is a palaemonetes sp. of some sort. What species, I am not sure.


Shouldn't the rest of the ID be simple?

RED BANDS this means for sure its an american glass/ghost shrimp.

No Prawn there buddy, might be molting soon.

-Andrew


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

The red bands do not mean it is an American Glass Shrimp for certain. Coloration has very little to do with a description of a shrimp species. Coloration among individuals of the same species can vary widely and there are many Palaemonetes sp. that have the red bands.

If you look close at the top picture it shows that the shrimp has quite a deep tail section (similar to that of a Caridina), I have never seen this in any of my American Glass Shrimp. Here is what the tail section of all my American Glass Shrimp looks like, and I am using a female as an example because the females normally have the deepest/broadest tails.










Quite a contrast to this shrimp:










I have collected many American Glass Shrimp in the wild, and have never seen this trait. Now I am not saying 100% that it is not, but I strongly suspect that it is not a Palaemonetes paludosus, but is some other Palamonetes sp.

But the good news, it is not a prawn!


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

that looks like a long arm shrimp to me


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> The red bands do not mean it is an American Glass Shrimp for certain. Coloration has very little to do with a description of a shrimp species. Coloration among individuals of the same species can vary widely and there are many Palaemonetes sp. that have the red bands.


I was under the impression that you where still saying yes or no to it being a prawn  I think I skipped a few posts. I agree, but then again when it does have the red bands around the antenna and claws it is a good sign that it is.



Dwarfpufferfish said:


> If you look close at the top picture it shows that the shrimp has quite a deep tail section (similar to that of a Caridina), I have never seen this in any of my American Glass Shrimp. Here is what the tail section of all my American Glass Shrimp looks like, and I am using a female as an example because the females normally have the deepest/broadest tails.


I think its more the photograph but do see what you're saying. I've seen some in rough shape that don't look too different than this. I think its more the angle of the picture as well, now if we can get a picture just like yours it would make it MUCH easier 



Dwarfpufferfish said:


> I have collected many American Glass Shrimp in the wild, and have never seen this trait. Now I am not saying 100% that it is not, but I strongly suspect that it is not a Palaemonetes paludosus, but is some other Palamonetes sp.
> 
> But the good news, it is not a prawn!


That it is not a prawn is good news. How far north have you been able to find American Glass shrimp, or Freshwater shrimp in general? Might be a fun hunt this summer. (even if all I can find is macro shrimp or crays)

-Andrew


----------

